# Spouse Visa Query



## sakshee (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Friends, 

I am from India and need some advise on my visa application. 

Here's some background: My fiance (Indian) got his SIR visa on April 18, 2008 and he moved to Aus on Aug 8, 2008. We met in March 2008, while we were working together in the same organization. We got engaged on May 4 and intend to get married on Dec 3, 2008. He is currently in Australia looking for a job and I want to join him as soon as possible after our marriage. 

I have a lot of queries:
1) Can anyone help me with information on visa processing timeline from India for PMV or Spouse Visa?
2) Should I apply for PMV or Spouse Visa (under the Intend to marry in near future condition)?
3) Considering that we have not lived together, I dont have any proofs like joint liabilities, sharing of bills etc. But, I understand from these posts that you can instead submit joint statements regarding the financial aspects, nature of household and nature of our commitment. If this is acceptable, would one of you be willing to share samples of such letters (without personal info ofcourse)...I'll really appreciate the help
4) My fiance doesn't have a job in Australia yet, so should I wait for my application until he gets a job, as this would potentially weaken the app from the perspective of him being able to support me in Oz
5) I am planning to submit the following documents as Evidence of Relationship, please advise if these will suffice:
a) Letter each from me & my fiance on the History of our relationship
b) Photographs of our family get-togethers and both of us
c) I had once paid for a training program for him, so I will be enclosing a copy of my account statement & email confirming that I had paid for him
d) Itemized Phone bills
e) Online Order Invoice of a gift that I'd sent him to Oz
f) Joint Statements on how we intend to share finances and household
g) Statutory declarations from my and my fiance's parents
h) Form 888 from my fiance's brother who is in Melbourne, he has not met me but we have exchanged emails and phone calls, and from my fiance's friend from Sydney, who again hasn't met me in person
6) Would Stat Declarations (Form 888) from my fiance's brother & friend suffice, considering that they haven't met me?
7) After our marriage, should I change the name on my passport or not? Will this impact my visa grant?
8) Residence address on my passport is different from my current residence address, should I go for a change of passport or should I submit the documentation with old residence address on the passport? I am confused on this one!!!

I am sorry for such a long list of questions...Looking forward to your advise

Regards, Sakshee


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi sakshee,

By SIR visa do you mean skilled independent regional visa ? As far as I'm aware that's a temporary visa.

By PMV visa do you mean Prospective Marriage Visa? I had to look that one up since I've not heard of it before. 

If you check out this page
Family - Visas & Immigration of the immigration website it seems to say that for both of those visa the person in Australia must be a citizen, permanent resident or New Zealander. 

From what you've suggested your fiance doesn't fit in any of those categories. 

Have you contacted a migration agent? They would be able to tell you the best way to get into Oz. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sakshee (Jun 20, 2008)

*Clarification*

Hi Karen,

My apologies for using so many abbreviations...

Just a clarification, my fiance is on a Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) visa (subclass 176). And, yes, by PMV I meant Prospective Marriage Visa.

Thanks...Sakshee


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sakshee,
Congrats for being engaged, now I can not answer all your questions but a few since I am from India and I know how the system works here.
1. passport: for change of name they would require your marriage certificate, if not a certificate, they would need the affidavit for the same. My suggestion, go for court marriage, our marriage registration took 4 months and we gave a lot of money to get it done. Even for moving to OZ you would need the certificate. get a court marriage prior to the ceremonial wedding. things work faster that way. Name on the passport can be the same, not necessary that it has to be different, i asked the same thing here, and I was told that it does not matter, a lot of people keep their name the same even after being married, even if they change it, they add just the family name of the spouse to their name, which would mean, for a girl who was puja gupta before the marriage remains puja gupta but adds maybe sharma to it post the wedding, puja gupta sharma is what she becomes. which keeps life less complicated.
As for address, all you need is proof of your current address, it can be a landline by MTNL or BSNL or whatever that exists in your city. Voter's ID card or Ration Card

For the time, check timeline


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

sakshee said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> My apologies for using so many abbreviations...
> 
> ...


Ah if he's on a 176 then he's a permanent resident then you don't have a problem. 
If you think you'll have problems proving that you are together I would go for a PMV but I'm not an agent. An agent will give you a better answer. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

